# arrest effects visa renewal?



## john_jen (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi - I did something dumb and got busted buying half gram of pot in Soho one night back in Januray. Now I need to renew my work visa. Am I screwed?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

john_jen said:


> Hi - I did something dumb and got busted buying half gram of pot in Soho one night back in Januray. Now I need to renew my work visa. Am I screwed?


If you now have a criminal record then maybe - will your employer still want you??? If the police arent going to prosecute then you maybe ok, altho they may log the warning, so you mustnt hide it! Best not to do it again, its not a good, legal or pleasant habit to get into

Jo


----------



## john_jen (Dec 26, 2009)

I spent the night in jail, and then they talked to me in the morning and let me go. They said it would be on my record for 5 years, but they didn't charge me or anything. I think it was a warning. Like I said, it was a bad drunken mistake - I'm not a stoner.




jojo said:


> If you now have a criminal record then maybe - will your employer still want you??? If the police arent going to prosecute then you maybe ok, altho they may log the warning, so you mustnt hide it! Best not to do it again, its not a good, legal or pleasant habit to get into
> 
> Jo


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

john_jen said:


> I spent the night in jail, and then they talked to me in the morning and let me go. They said it would be on my record for 5 years, but they didn't charge me or anything. I think it was a warning. Like I said, it was a bad drunken mistake - I'm not a stoner.


hhhmm, I'm not sure in that case. Hopefully you should get some more responses from people who know about these things

Jo xxx


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If you received a formal warning, then it should be logged on to Police National Computer and will show up when the Border Agency looks up your details, which they are supposed to do when processing your application for further leave to remain. In any case, when you apply for extension, you have to declare any criminal convictions, including formal warnings. See page 24 of the application form: http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/applicationforms/pbs/tier2applicationform1.pdf. This is for Tier 2 (sponsored worker) but other categories have similar requirement.
Having a criminal record doen't of itself mean rejection, but it's up to the Home Office to decide if your leave is to be renewed.


----------



## voltron (Aug 19, 2010)

The keyword here is Caution.. Did the police give you an official "Caution" if so then it isnt good.. A notebook warning is nothing.. 

Obviously you have not been convicted so that is good!


----------



## john_jen (Dec 26, 2009)

Yeah I think it was a caution. I did t have my passport with me though. Jus my USA drivers licence, so maybe it won't even come up?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

john_jen said:


> Yeah I think it was a caution. I did t have my passport with me though. Jus my USA drivers licence, so maybe it won't even come up?


They check using your name and date of birth, so probably will. If you want to know if you are on PNC database, try getting a CRB Disclosure by offering to do voluntary work with young people or vulnerable adults. Then the organisation you'll be volunteering for will initiate for you. It won't cost you anything.


----------



## john_jen (Dec 26, 2009)

Well I'll know in a couple weeks anyway. I'm so depressed.


----------

